# Honey based BBQ?



## gscforester

Anybody have a good recipe they want to share?


----------



## EastSideBuzz

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/honey-barbecue-sauce
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/honey-barbecue-sauce/
http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/easy-homemade-honey-barbecue-sauce-recipe/1/
http://www.realsimple.com/food-reci...ummer-right-chicken-00000000015997/page3.html
http://www.food.com/recipe/carolina-honey-bbq-sauce-36622
http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/honey-barbecue-sauce-10000000686287/
http://www.simplyscratch.com/2012/08/honey-whiskey-barbecue-sauce.html
http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/homemade-barbecue-sauce-just-like-sweet-baby-rays/
http://brewnbbq.wordpress.com/2012/...-boneless-wings-just-like-buffalo-wild-wings/


----------



## gscforester

Have you tried any of these?


----------



## mgolden

Here's one that we use and like

Tenderloin Mandarin Pork Slices

1 cup soya sauce
1/2 cup canola oil
1 1/2 tsp ginger
3 Tbsp of honey
1 Tbsp dry mustard

1/2 tsp garlic powder Optional and we don't use.

2 pork tenderloins

Mix up marinade and place in a ziploc bag along with two pork tenderloins. Marinade over night

Place on barbeque at low heat and cook to 160F. Test with meat thermometer.


----------



## robsdak

not really a recipe. when i smoke pork or beef i use salt, pepper and garlic. watch and tend the fire for 10-14 hrs. low and slow 215-225 degrees. then the last hour or so i baste with honey 2-3 times.


----------

